# Tibble Fork



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

Anybody ever ice fished here? I will be up there mid Jan for a winter scout camp and wonder if I should bring the ice fishing gear.


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

I have heard of people ice fishing up there before. I went up there a couple times this past weekend and it is almost half covered with thin ice. Went fly fishing where the river goes into the lake. Tons of fish but not much size to them.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Tibble fork offers fast ice fishing but there are a couple of caveats. It sometimes can be slushy if there is a lot of snow, but the biggie is that there are a couple of spots that have an upcurrent or a spring that causes thin ice. One is right at and around the outlet, as expected, but the other is on the North side of the dam, by the parking lot. The ice can go from 6-12 inches to 1-2 in a hurry! I have seen anglers and tubers break through here. Approach the ice at about the "middle" of the dam or preferably from the back end of the lake and repeatedly check the ice thickness. If you get on safely, the fishing can be a lot of fun for lots of small holdover planter bows and a fair number of small browns. 

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

tibble has warm springs in it they advise highly against going out on the ice there but silver lake flats is only three miles up the road


----------

